# LOCAL HITS ON SPICES Ect..



## michael ark (Mar 25, 2011)

Well i have been hear for awhile and haven't heard any local blends so what is you favorite local shaker or bottle.

SHAKER

Cavender's
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






All purpose Greek seasoning

S-C seasoning.co HARRISON ,AR 72602

Bottle    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rendezvous

HOT Famous barbecue sauce

Memphis ,Tn38103

 BUY LOCAL ,BUY USA

Make me ask my man to get your stuff I probably want some any ways i just don't know any better on what to ask for.


----------



## michael ark (Mar 25, 2011)

local jug ,gallon at local stores

Wicker's marinade

Horenersvill ,mo


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2011)

I make all my own.


----------



## michael ark (Mar 25, 2011)

AL you miss the point.Someone local to you has a flavor profile you haven't tried or don't know of. Cavenders is a pepper mill ever have Arkansas pepper.It's yummy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  or at least try to deconstruct and modify.


----------



## michael ark (May 22, 2011)

I wanted to know local favorits .My wife is from st.louis maulls rules their from what i've seen.


----------



## alblancher (May 22, 2011)

I was in Milwaukee once and asked the bartender if he had a good local beer.  He brought me a Miller.

We have Tony Chaucere's and Paul Prudome's shakes

Tabasco, Crystal and Louisiana hot sauce for pepper sauce

Zataran's crab boil, and brown mustard

Blue Plate mayo

Abita Beer and Cafe au Lait coffee

Community Coffee and Herbsaint

Zaps potato chips and Barq's rootbeer

Bruces yams, Blue Runner beans

Elmers Candys and Louisiana Fish Fry

Steens Cane syrup Camelia brand beans

Crawfish

I can go on and on.  I bet your familiar with the vast majority of these.


----------



## michael ark (May 22, 2011)

I use tonys too. I have louisanna on hand and louissana supreme habanero pepper sause.Abita makes a good beer but it's high here.I grew up on Barq's and frosty root beer.Does blue runner make creol beans?I use louisana fish fry mix blue bag and hp mix too.


----------



## dougmays (May 27, 2011)

I'm here in florida and a great local sauce is Gator Hammock Hot Sauce...not really hot but had alot of spices and flavor in it!

Also a good local New Orleans seasoning is Joe's Stuff and Joe's Spicy Stuff from the Lousiana School of Cooking in the french quarter.  i'm actually out visiting my sister in 'nawlins right now and i'm gonna head down there i a few hours and stock up


----------



## flash (May 27, 2011)

dougmays said:


> I'm here in florida and a great local sauce is Gator Hammock Hot Sauce...not really hot but had alot of spices and flavor in it!
> 
> Also a good local New Orleans seasoning is Joe's Stuff and Joe's Spicy Stuff from the Lousiana School of Cooking in the french quarter.  i'm actually out visiting my sister in 'nawlins right now and i'm gonna head down there i a few hours and stock up


I used Gator Hammock also. Another good Florida special BBQ Sauce is Blue Front. For alot of my Family, it's the Best. A little too much Vinegar for my taste. For Seasonings, some of the Redneck brand are not bad.


----------



## big twig (May 27, 2011)

Uh........ Old Bay, Mumbo sauce (DC carry out thing, kind of like a sweet and sour sauce but MUCH better), Tiger sauce (baltimore pit beef thing like a horseradish sauce) Besides those I make all my own.


----------



## alblancher (May 27, 2011)

dougmays said:


> I'm here in florida and a great local sauce is Gator Hammock Hot Sauce...not really hot but had alot of spices and flavor in it!
> 
> Also a good local New Orleans seasoning is Joe's Stuff and Joe's Spicy Stuff from the Lousiana School of Cooking in the french quarter.  i'm actually out visiting my sister in 'nawlins right now and i'm gonna head down there i a few hours and stock up


Is that crazy Joe Kahn?  Baldish guy with grey beard and funny as hell?  He is a local personality but I have never tried his rubs.  Would like to take a class with him though just to give him a hard time.


----------



## michael ark (May 27, 2011)

My wife likes country bob's made in centralia,IL.


----------



## dougmays (May 28, 2011)

I dont know that name but maybe, you can goto there website and there alot of info on there. Ill have try the bluefront, never heard of that


----------



## afguy0127 (May 31, 2011)

I'm originally from southern Illinois, and there is a bbq joint there called 17th street bar and grill. They make their own rub and sauces. The rub, called magic dust, is awesome on just about anything. I'd link it but I'm on my phone. Just do a google search for the name, they have a store front where you can order it and have it shipped.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## michael ark (Jul 27, 2011)

I have seen 17th street on here before.Keep your local favorites coming.


----------



## roller (Jul 27, 2011)

Slap-Ya-Mama !


----------

